# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Pool cover and roller info

## richierich

Hi, 
Looking at buying a pool cover and roller to stop leaves and water evaporation in my pool. 
What do you recommend and what experiences do you have with these? 
Im sick of the leaves and crap when not in use and trying to save water. 
Thanks Richie

----------


## Danny.S

Hi Richie 
Best pool decision your will ever make!  We had a solar heated fiberglass in ground pool and installed a cover and roller.  We bought a Daisy brand cover online and a pool roller on eBay.  We didn't really have much of an issue with leaves but were getting a lot of dust (dirt road), and loosing water to evaporation. 
The cover immediately fixed the dust problem and the evaporation issue.  The big difference we noticed was the pool temperature.  Our pool was solar heated and set to 30 degrees.  We would reach this temperature during the day only to find that the pool would drop about 9-10 degrees overnight and lose about an inch of water to evaporation.  Once the cover was installed the temperature would drop only about 3-4 degrees overnight with no evaporation.   Given that the solar pump was about 700watts the cost savings in bringing the pool back up to 30 degrees each day would be significant. 
Danny

----------


## barney118

I thought it was mandatory for you in BNE? I bought one online too from the pool shop in Manly Pool Supplies, Baracuda Pool Cleaners, Pool Covers, Pool Pumps a daisy one ane saved $200 from retail pool shop locally.

----------


## richierich

> Hi Richie 
> Best pool decision your will ever make!  We had a solar heated fiberglass in ground pool and installed a cover and roller.  We bought a Daisy brand cover online and a pool roller on eBay.  We didn't really have much of an issue with leaves but were getting a lot of dust (dirt road), and loosing water to evaporation. 
> The cover immediately fixed the dust problem and the evaporation issue.  The big difference we noticed was the pool temperature.  Our pool was solar heated and set to 30 degrees.  We would reach this temperature during the day only to find that the pool would drop about 9-10 degrees overnight and lose about an inch of water to evaporation.  Once the cover was installed the temperature would drop only about 3-4 degrees overnight with no evaporation.   Given that the solar pump was about 700watts the cost savings in bringing the pool back up to 30 degrees each day would be significant. 
> Danny

  Hi Danny 
What type of roller did you buy on ebay and is it still in good working order? I assume you bought it on ebay for the price.What micron size blanket did you get? Is it worth getting the  500 micron compared to the  200? Sorry for all the questions.

----------


## richierich

> I thought it was mandatory for you in BNE? I bought one online too from the pool shop in Manly Pool Supplies, Baracuda Pool Cleaners, Pool Covers, Pool Pumps a daisy one ane saved $200 from retail pool shop locally.

  Hi Barney, 
I was looking at there site and yes it should be mandatory here in Brisbane.You can just about watch the pool water evaporate before your very eyes.

----------


## Danny.S

Hi Richie 
We bought a 400 micron blanket.  We did this because the cost between the 200 and 400 wasn't that great and my wife did some research and formed the opinion that 400 would be better.  Given that the blanket is constantly rolled up and then pulled back out I'm sure the difference will ensure a longer life.  We only had ours 2 years before selling the house so I can't comment on long term performance. 
We bought a pool roller exactly like this one....  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Solar-Swi...ht_4646wt_1002 
This one is sold by many sellers so you should be able to get one from a local seller on eBay.  We did buy on price but also knowing that there is nothing that complicated about a pool roller.  I don't know how much better an expensive one could be but this one worked just fine and looked good. 
You can watch the evaporation!  As the evenings cooled in the Dandenong Ranges in Melbourne we could sit back and watch the steam coming off the pool!  Hundreds of liters a night would simply vanish into the atmosphere.  The warmer I had the water the more it would evaporate.  Pretty awesome though swimming amongst the steam at midnight in a 32 degree pool though!   
I miss my pool!!!

----------


## richierich

Thanks Danny for the info. I looked at ebay before your post about the roller you got and thought this was a good price and looks the goods. It sounds like a keeper.  
And the micron size ill bite the bullet and get quality, especially in the qld sun. :Biggrin:

----------

